# 52353 and 52332



## bill2doc (Feb 22, 2013)

Are these always considered bundled and modifier -59 is not allowed.  Carriers pay 52353 in full and 52332 in half but wonder if 52332 is always considered half.  Can't find the CCI edit list to tell me or I'm just not reading it correctly :-(

Thank you


----------



## syllingk (Feb 25, 2013)

What was the date of service? I checked for this year and there are no cci edits for these two codes together so they are applying the multiple procedure reduction rule in paying.


----------



## bill2doc (Feb 27, 2013)

Is the modifier -51 correct?  I'm wondering if the multiple rule always applies with this codes or if there are times when it would be considered two seperate procedures ?????  DOS 1/18/13


----------



## Jashani1 (Mar 12, 2013)

52332 can be reported in conjunction with 52353. Per the CPT book a 51 modifier should be used on 52332. Hope this helped


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 28, 2013)

Why is 52332 reduced when is has the higher RVU and pays higher.  Shouldn't 52353 be reduced?  Thanks for clarification....


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Jun 28, 2013)

I show that 52353 has a higher RVU than 52332. I use Optum Encoder pro and it says the total  RVU's for a 52353 are 11.55 and for 52332 they are only 4.50.


----------

